# Lil Powerhouse



## StackedLumber (Dec 22, 2009)

Did anyone see this??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Used-Lil-powerh...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a56122d10

Wasn't the owner of these on here vehemently defending his product?  Poor soul!


----------



## pybyr (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmm-- the wood boiler equivalent of the "Wedding Dress Guy"

http://weddingdressguy.com/original_ebay_ad/ebaylisting.html


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 22, 2009)

The wedding dress guy is a pisser!


----------



## shoeboxlen (Dec 22, 2009)

actually I thank that was the producer of these lil pooperhouses lol


----------



## NNYorker (Dec 22, 2009)

Not too far from my house; maybe we should exchange RIP-OFF stories and lessons learned...............


----------



## stee6043 (Dec 22, 2009)

I think this guy was on here earlier this year.  Too funny.  The only reason I remember this is because of the camo door.  $3 might be worth it to hear this guys story.  Ha...


----------



## StackedLumber (Dec 23, 2009)

no comment


----------



## leaddog (Dec 23, 2009)

I just pass this thread onto the guy with the story for sale  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/32849/P0/   Thought he might need the info to add to his story and I invited him here.
leaddog


----------



## StackedLumber (Dec 23, 2009)

the old post is precious.  definitely a case of "wise in his own eyes"


----------



## sdrobertson (Dec 23, 2009)

leaddog said:
			
		

> I just pass this thread onto the guy with the story for sale  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/32849/P0/   Thought he might need the info to add to his story and I invited him here.
> leaddog




Wow, just reread that old post....still makes me giggle...


----------



## pybyr (Dec 23, 2009)

sdrobertson said:
			
		

> leaddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-- "massive air" was apparently a foreshadowing...


----------



## shoeboxlen (Dec 23, 2009)

the manufacturer posted in that thread  hi sname was cheap wood heat heres a link to his profile.... https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/member/14266/
If it were me he would have found me with his POS boiler standing in his front yard. then he would have to make good on the POS


----------



## SnowTraveler (Dec 23, 2009)

According to his profile, his last visit here was 2/14/09 after vigorously defending himself and his so called boilers with some just crazy statements.  It is scary that people are spending serious money on these things - and - making him richer.   He is still in business !


----------



## NNYorker (Dec 23, 2009)

shoeboxlen said:
			
		

> the manufacturer posted in that thread  hi sname was cheap wood heat heres a link to his profile.... https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/member/14266/
> If it were me he would have found me with his POS boiler standing in his front yard. then he would have to make good on the POS



 I've thought of the same thing, but the odds are stacked way against you especially dealing with a non local seller. Distance, state agencies with virtually no power (unless dealing with high $$ and many numbers), ease of LLC's to do business within a home state and out of state(Foreign) & their formation/dissolution, and people who just really don't care if they steal your money and have absolutely no conscience. Unless the business is established and has a relatively good reputation, there is no harm to these traveling salesmen. Dissolve one LLC, set up another, change the name, keep on legally stealing from others. Unless the seller wants to mediate or "Do the right thing", you might as well p#ss in the wind.


----------



## elderdk (Dec 24, 2009)

no comment


----------



## sdrobertson (Dec 24, 2009)

elderdk said:
			
		

> Well, this is the guy that has the add on ebay. I am in the prossess of getting the firebox out. Check my ebay ad often for updates. I have a local metal fabricator in Watertown Ny that will rebuild the firebox side of the water jacket for about 250. i have a freind that is a welder in the steamfitters union that will weld it for me. So I am hopping to get it all done for about 350. Keep it for the rest of the year and get a new one. One of the ebayers that has the same furnace as me has been through two. The owner replaced his furnace and a year later it burned up again. Now it has been over a week and he hasnt been able to get him to call him back. Will keep you all updated.




Welcome to the forum....sorry to hear about all the trouble your having.  Hopefully you'll get it sealed up enough to get you through the heating season this year.  Snoop around here some and you'll p/u allot of good information for when your ready to replace it and set up a new heating unit.


----------



## 4acrefarm (Dec 27, 2009)

I found this auction on ebay i figured i would pass it on. 
<http://cgi.ebay.com/Used-Lil-powerhouse-outdoor-wood-boiler-story_W0QQitemZ250552134928QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a56122d10>
I do not know how to post a hyperlink, so you cansearch ebay (lil powerhouse)


----------



## elderdk (Dec 29, 2009)

for legal reasons i wish not to comment.


----------



## NNYorker (Dec 29, 2009)

-2* last night without wind chill. Tell em to get that torch and welder fired up!! Good luck!! Does kinda sound strange with his pricing. I saw earlier too he had buy it nows with different prices for what appeared to be identical units. Thousands of $$$ difference....


----------



## elderdk (Dec 30, 2009)

For legal reasons I wish not to leave my comment


----------



## StackedLumber (Dec 30, 2009)

elderdk said:
			
		

> NNYorker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can honestly say-I'm shocked.  Seriously, how long was your ad running before he said anything-he had to have seen it before today-PLUS all your other attempts at contacting him.


----------



## NNYorker (Dec 30, 2009)

The owner called me tonight because he saw my ad. After 2 hours on the phone he basicly said tha he would do "something" Not sure what something is but "something" is better than "Nothing". We had -7 here in Antwerp![/quote

Prior to this he was taking all those calls from potential buyers but mysteriously never received any of your communications...The old warranty changes with the wind trick.....Ah, I remember these stories well. I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## elderdk (Dec 30, 2009)

[for legal reasons I wish to remove my comment


----------



## sdrobertson (Feb 4, 2010)

I was going to ask how this all came out but I ran across this.....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250569361651

Weird how all of the posts by this author have been deleted by him.


----------



## StackedLumber (Feb 4, 2010)

he got threatened w/ a lawsuit for liable and slander . . .scared him off.


----------



## elderdk (Feb 4, 2010)

sdrobertson said:
			
		

> I was going to ask how this all came out but I ran across this.....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250569361651
> 
> Weird how all of the posts by this author have been deleted by him.


 go ahead and read between the lines. I put this on and he still wont contact so I deleated. yes the BBB that I filed he has said that he has his atorney looking into a suit for Libel. My legal advice said to deleat it and wait. If he wants to sue the legal advisor said that we will counter sue. Dont want to say too much because I want to leave the details of my case silent.


----------

